
Boeing’s Bean-Counters Courted the 737 Max Disaster - bsg75
https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-boeing-bean-counters-courted-the-737-max-disaster
======
sunstone
MBA's gone wild.

------
jdkee
That is what free-market capitalism does.

